# Sketch



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2004)

I posted this - with one or two others - on Darf's site. But as there only seems to be about 6 of us there.....
This was one of several prep sketches for a still life I never got on with earlier this year. 








If you like it I'll post more on the Art Forum as and when and you can jolly well go there


----------



## Corry (Dec 19, 2004)

I've already told ya I love it, but ya shoulda posted the 3 one in this series that you posted at Darfs....you'd probably get some people over there then!   Or at least you'd get some GUYS over there!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 19, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I've already told ya I love it, but ya shoulda posted the 3 one in this series that you posted at Darfs....you'd probably get some people over there then!   Or at least you'd get some GUYS over there!



I wasn't sure I was allowed to post pictures of naked girlies on here. Will have to see if I can find some more....
Or should I tell them about those (ahem!) 'art' magazines we found at the other place with a certain postrix in one?  :twisted: 




 :LOL:


----------



## Corry (Dec 19, 2004)

Hush you!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I've already told ya I love it, but ya shoulda posted the 3 one in this series that you posted at Darfs....you'd probably get some people over there then!   Or at least you'd get some GUYS over there!



Well we don't want them coming over here, do we?


----------



## mygrain (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice work Hertz Ole boy!!! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Aga (Dec 20, 2004)

As I've already said at Darfion's forum- nice shading.   :thumbsup:


----------

